# Just a riddle to pass the time.



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 30, 2009)

Voiceless, cries
Wingless, flutters
Toothless, bites
Mouthless, mutters

What is it?


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a tough one. _gollum_


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 30, 2009)

And no using google!!!!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 30, 2009)

Tom Cruise


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 30, 2009)

the heart?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 30, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Tom Cruise



 Funny, thanks for the much needed laugh.

I'll post the answer in an hour or two.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with Josh--I think it's the wind. I read The Hobbit seven or so years ago and I am pretty sure this is where it is from. The bust-a-riddle thang between Gollum and Bilbo, correct?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 30, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I agree with Josh--I think it's the wind. I read The Hobbit seven or so years ago and I am pretty sure this is where it is from. The bust-a-riddle thang between Gollum and Bilbo, correct?



Ding, ding... Since the cat is out of the bag anyway.

Give Josh and Andrew a cigar each. (or Guinness if they prefer)

This one was pretty obvious I guess, to anyone who has read the Hobbit. 

Still a good one though.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 30, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I've never read _The Hobbit_, but if I can guess a riddle, it _has_ to be easy.




Josh, dude you're alot smarter than you let on.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 30, 2009)

I've take the cigar. I'm not old enough to enjoy a Guinness lawfully


----------



## Idelette (Mar 30, 2009)

Too bad I missed this riddle....oh well


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 30, 2009)

How about a cigar to go with the Guinness?


----------

